#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  نحوه ساختن سی دی بوتیبل باnero 8

## touch

با عرض سلام خواستم نحوه ساخت سی دی بوت با برنامه nero 8 اگه گسی میدونه بگه ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

با سلام کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه.ممنون

----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود خدمت شما دوست گرامی
به لینک های زیر سر بزنید
چگونه cd boot بسازیم؟(درخواست آموزش) -  |‌ Tarfandestan Forums
آموزش نحوه ساخت Bootable CD برای Windows XP [آرشيو] - P30World Forums - 
آسان دانلود : نرم افزار : آرشيو کپی سی دی
این لینک ها بعد از 24 ساعت حذف خواهد شد
موفق باشید

----------

*gadraj*,*jalal_immort*,*همتا*

----------


## touch

دست گلت درد نکنه واقعا خدا خیرت بده آفای امجدی براتون آرزوی بهترینهارو دارم شاد پیروز باشید

----------

*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## touch

با nero8نمیشه بوتیبل ساخت فقط با nero6 میشه این طوری که سرچ کردم از دوستان کسی هست setup nero 6 بذاره هر کاری میکنم نمیشه دانلودش کنم یه بار دانلود کردم ارور میده ممنون میشم از محبتتون با تشکر.

----------

